# Does Virgin Media notify the public if they are down in an area?



## Brendan Burgess (24 Jun 2019)

Sunday morning,  my broadband and phone were down. 

I assumed it was a Virgin Media problem but is there anyway of knowing?  Down for everyone or me.com  had few reports. 

I did check them on Twitter but their account is full of celebrity nonsense and no mention of the breakdown.

I found that a neighbour was also down, so I knew that it was their issue and not mine. 

Brendan


----------



## odyssey06 (24 Jun 2019)

If it's an outage, as opposed to planned works, no.

I usually keep an eye on boards.ie if the service provider has a forum. But it's usually a customer asking if there's a problem, never pro-actively posted by provider themselves.


----------



## Peanuts20 (24 Jun 2019)

No, Virgin don't notify people. You will see some updates on their Twitter page if it is in office hours.


----------



## elcato (24 Jun 2019)

Last time this happened I got an automated answer when I rang the number telling me that there was a problem in my area. So while they don't notify they do (or did on this occasion) at least have a response which saves you waiting and pressing buttons for a while. They had a fix time of about 4 hours which turned into 24 hours.


----------



## hfp (24 Jun 2019)

You can check service in your area using your account number on their website here:






						Customer Support | Check Your Service | Virgin Media Ireland
					

VirginMedia.ie provides answers to all your broadband, TV and Home Phone questions here.




					www.virginmedia.ie
				




Scroll down the page for check services in your area


----------



## Brendan Burgess (24 Jun 2019)

hfp

That is exactly what I was looking for. Thanks.

They should highlight it with its own page and and indicator of where there are currently problems.

Brendan


----------



## mrblues (24 Jun 2019)

I use downtime detector regularly enough, it covers for all of my service providers in both work and home. 









						Status overview
					

Realtime overview of issues and outages with all kinds of services. Having issues? We help you find out what is wrong.




					downdetector.ie


----------



## Brendan Burgess (24 Jun 2019)

I tried downdetector on Sunday and it seemed to tell me that Virgin had no problems. 

Brendan


----------



## Leo (24 Jun 2019)

Downdetector relies on user reports or scraping data from services such as Twitter. As a result it's pretty spotty, and all the more so the more localised the issue.


----------



## admin (17 Jul 2019)

I’ve had no broadband or land line siNCE 4 pm yesterday. Nothing on Twitter. Said yesterday “we hope to have this fixed by 9 pm”

Brendan


----------

